# White Plains 11-25



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Anybody going to the white plains show 11-25? I may be in the market for fine spot leucs, guyana banded leucs, and who knows what else. Whats everyone bringing


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Im going , Tim Heath usually has fine spot leucs.email him to reserve you some


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I should be there. I have two 1 month standard Leucs for 25 each. Tim Heath, black jungle and notorious tinctorius should be vending. It's always a great show.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Will try to stop by on my way back from Thanksgiving in NJ....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Plan on being there


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

I should be going and can bring eldorados and Basti's I also have some standard imi's


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I will be vending at one of the three locations for Dales bearded Dragons at this show. Come say hi in the annex room 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

I will be there as usual, I have few almirante, few el dorado and 3-4 black jean babies hopping around, all about 1-2 months out of the water if anyone is interested PM me. I do not have a table and I will only bring reserved animals.
See you soon.
Alberto


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

shrum said:


> I should be going and can bring eldorados and Basti's I also have some standard imi's


I also have two Esperanza froglets available 3 months oow if any interest pm me.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Scratch that. Will probably have some more than just my SI's.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

